# Sony Triniton TV flashes



## sonygal (Jun 6, 2008)

My 12 year old Sony Triniton TV flashes on and off for 15 minutes when you turn it on. After that it works great! Is it worth fixing? Someone suggested a high voltage power cord part? Thanks!


----------



## pjc125 (Jul 9, 2008)

My Sony Triniton TV is turning on and off randomly; viewing lasts 1 sec. to 5-10 minutes. Will click on and off multiple times within just a few seconds. Is it worth a call for repair? Thanks!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In both cases it sounds like the power section protection is kicking in, either because of a power section fault or more likely a fault somewhere else in the set that is causing momentary overload.

I don't know how we could advise if it's worth repair, it could be anything from a simple replacement of a component to a massive "find the fault"

Definitely not DIY though. Also *pjc125*, you should always open a new thread when you have a problem, as advice for one may be different for the other leaving everyone confuseddespite some similarity, the causes are unlikely to be the same.


----------



## sonygal (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for answering. Could this cause an electrical fire or anything or is it just annoying?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

sonygal said:


> Thanks for answering. Could this cause an electrical fire or anything or is it just annoying?


Impossible to answer without knowing which component is failing, sorry.


----------

